# Makita RT0700C Roumer (Router/Trimmer)



## Ollie

My mate has one of these. It is a great little machine. Much better than my Bosch gfk 600. The tilting base proves very useful, as does the variable speed and decent extraction.

Its on my shopping list now as we hardly ever use the old Bosch one when on site.

Ollie


----------



## shelly_b

I really like the height adjustment on that. I have a bosch 2 1/4 HP in my router table and it's a reall PITA to adjust the height. I have already stripped the above table hex for height adjustment. The threads are so small that the smallest amount of dust makes it really hard to adjust and a washer on the threaded rod broke also so now it doesn't work at all. I have to manuallly adjust the height…other than that no complaints lol. I also have a frued but don't have a plate for it yet so haven't gotten to try it. I will have to look into this one b/c I am on the look out for a smaller router for trim/hinge work. thanks for the review!


----------



## Tedstor

Thanks for your thoughts on the Makita. I've been mulling that router myself.


----------



## Dusty56

These "just opened the box" reviews are pretty much useless and tell us basically nothing that we can't read at the manufacturers site. 
Let us know what you like and or don't like about the tool after you put some hours on it . 
Thanks and Happy New Year : )


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks for the review.


----------



## gvales

I bought the Makita RT0700CX3 which comes with all the goodies! Love it. I have the Bosch Colt, was going to order the plunge base for it, but decided to get this instead for a few bucks more which has the plunge base plus all! I do feel the micro adjust is a bit sloppy, but easy, as to compare the colt to it, it micro adjusts very finely, BUT, the colt is sorta hit or miss on the tint threads…I feel they are stripped out sometimes.


----------

